# Etwas per Container aus Nordamerika verschicken lassen



## Lendox (2. November 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie man selber oder über eine Firma eine Containerlieferung aus Nordamerika anfordern könnte? Ich weiß wirklich so gut wie gar nichts darüber und kann auch irgendwie nichts im Internet dazu finden.

Ich weiß dass man sich über bestimmte Services etwas zukommen lassen kann (man bestellt etwas an eine amerikanische Adresse und dann wird es zu einem weitergeschickt), aber da ich regelmäßig bzw. recht schwere Sachen (Lebensmittel, was eben auch Getränke sind) liefern lassen wollen würde sind diese einfach zu teuer (und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht für regelmäßige Lieferungen gedacht). Was ich also bräuchte wäre etwas, womit ich entweder einmal viel, oder mehere Male etwas regelmäßig liefern lassen könnte, was aber nicht allzu teuer ist.


----------



## bingo88 (2. November 2015)

Du brauchst dafür eine Spedition, die Übersee-Importe macht. Das wird aber vermutlich ne recht teure Angelegenheit, dürfte sich für einen 20 Fuss Containter im vierstelligen Bereich bewegen. Such einfach mal in der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl nach "seefracht Container Import" oder so, da müsstest du einige Anbieter finden. Die kümmern sich dann natürlich nur um den Transport, die Waren müsstest du noch organisieren.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

Zudem musst du auch die Zollbestimmungen beachten. Um was für Mengen handelt es sich denn? Willst du "nur" 3-4 Kästen alle 2 Monate importieren für einen Warenwert von vielleicht 100-150€ und suchst einen, der noch ein wenig Platz in seinem Container zur Verfügung stellt gegen ein Entgelt? Oder geht es da um mehrere Fässer, die allein nen halben Container beanspruchen und auch einige Hundert Euro Warenwert oder mehr haben?


----------



## Lendox (4. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem musst du auch die Zollbestimmungen beachten. Um was für Mengen handelt es sich denn? Willst du "nur" 3-4 Kästen alle 2 Monate importieren für einen Warenwert von vielleicht 100-150€ und suchst einen, der noch ein wenig Platz in seinem Container zur Verfügung stellt gegen ein Entgelt? Oder geht es da um mehrere Fässer, die allein nen halben Container beanspruchen und auch einige Hundert Euro Warenwert oder mehr haben?



Allzu viel Platz bräuchte ich nicht und es würde ungefähr 300€-500€ wert sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2015)

Denke da ist ein container übertrieben. Das kostet mehrere tausend euro.. Vielleicht kannst du deine Getränke ja von einem lokalen Händler importieren lassen?


----------



## Lendox (4. November 2015)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Denke da ist ein container übertrieben. Das kostet mehrere tausend euro.. Vielleicht kannst du deine Getränke ja von einem lokalen Händler importieren lassen?



Ich kann keinen Importeur finden, der auf Anfrage etwas bestimmtes importiert. (Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte)

Ich kaufe immer etwas aus Import-Shops, da es dort aber eben nur bestimmte Sachen zu kaufen gibt (und deren Auswahl ist alles andere als groß), würde ich gerne Lebensmittel selber importieren, aber das, ohne gleich tausende Euro Versandkosten (wie bei den von mir schon genannten Versand-Services im Internet der Fall wäre) bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2015)

Lebensmittel im Container? Dir ist schon bewusst das in so einem Container bis zu 80°C sind?  Hmmmm lecker!


----------



## Lendox (4. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lebensmittel im Container? Dir ist schon bewusst das in so einem Container bis zu 80°C sind?  Hmmmm lecker!



Soweit ich weiß werden aber alle Lebensmittel bzw. alle die nicht verderblich sind in Containern importiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2015)

...in Kühlcontainern...


----------



## Lendox (4. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...in Kühlcontainern...



Ich weiß nicht genau, was Kühlcontainer sind, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn sie ein Kühlsystem mit Strom oder so etwas ähnliches haben, es etwas teuer wäre, Lebensmittel in größeren Mengen zu importieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2015)

Es ist ja auch teuer Lebensmittel zu transportieren.  Ungekühlt kommt da hinterher nicht mehr viel an und Lebensmittel dürfen auch nicht in einem 0815 Container transportiert werden. Es müssen speziell für den Transport von Lebensmittel vorgesehene Container mit Zulassung sein.


----------

